# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Book Recommendation.

## BethPotters

Honey and Dust, Travels in search of Sweetness. Piers Moore Ede.

This is a novel but written re true events, not a text book. Piers suffers a life changing injury and then decides to go on an international quest to find the most amazing honey and the histories of be keeping in different countries. I'm only on chapter four but enjoying it immensely so far. (I am a bee keeping beginner.) Good reading though when the weather is pants and you cannot be with your bees.

----------

